
Google Puts The Squeeze On Free Apps - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/23/google-puts-the-squeeze-on-free-apps/
======
mikeyur
I don't know. I agree with Google on this one. There should be more people
paying for this awesome service.

And to be honest, 50 accounts is still a lot. Having 50 or so employees in a
company is a fairly large company, companies with that many people can fork up
$50/user/year

~~~
adamc
The question isn't really "can they" but "will they"? A lot of big companies
have very cheap office deals.

------
PoweredByWill
My advice to Google is to lower the user threshold, possibly as low as 12-25
and create a middle-tier pricing option.

1\. Bootstrapped 2\. SMB 3\. Enterprise

~~~
davidw
Yeah, the prices are currently:

    
    
        0-50 users: $0
        50+  users: 50 * 50 = $2500 - ouch!

~~~
jwesley
For a company with 50+ employees, $2500 per year is not a major expense,
relative to rent and payroll. Still vastly cheaper than MS Office.

~~~
davidw
Sure, but perhaps companies in the middle, with less than 50 employees, might
be willing to spend some money, but not $50 a year per employee. Say, a 10
employee company - that's 500$ a year, which isn't huge, but not peanuts
either. If Google could get 200$ out of them, and still make a profit, it
seems like a win for everyone. No idea what their actual costs are, but they
can't be that high if the advertising is anywhere close to covering them.

------
Devilboy
We use the paid gmail system in our office and it's the best thing that ever
happened to our email infrastructure! Pretty cheap and super easy.

